# Rahul Mahajan



## nagarjun_424 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi,

You all must have heard about the Rahul Mahajan case which involves the consumption of Cocaine and Heroin.

What is your opinion on this matter? Do you think Rahul really had the drugs? What, according to you should be the right punishment?

Reply.
-----------------------------
Here is my opinion:
According to me, Rahul has consumed these drugs voluntarily and was admitted to Apollo so that he could use his influence to hide the fact that he consumed drugs. Also, I feel that the punishment is unfair. If a normal person was caught in a similar act, he would have been given bigger punishments as per the law. I feel that Rahul has let down his father.


----------



## robin345 (Jun 7, 2006)

Only forensic reports can tell that .
Also as usual Police was Sleeping before this case .Now suddenly raids all over Delhi in Pubs or places where drugs is consumed .They already know that Nigerians are engaged in Drug supplying in India .So they shoud keep an eye on these Nigerians .

As Example  an we can educate young children that drugs are harmful & The Moneywhich is used  for buying  drugs is used for  Terrorist activities .


----------



## the_moon (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, definitely, its clear that Rahul Mahajan did drugs even before, by what the evidence suggests & most importantly consumed the same, that fateful night!!
It was in HT that bk in 2003, he had gone unconcious in a pub in London due to drug overdose, so he proves to be an experienced junkie!
Whats being speculated is, that Rahul & Vivek Moita got ill after taking drugs owing to mistaking Herione for Cocaine! Heroine, as per the experts is taken in much samller quantities than cocaine & therefore the consumed amount proved almost fatal!
As for the guy called Sahil, I think he deals with the drug paddlers!
So Rahul deserves to be tried for taking drugs!!


----------



## MegaD3th3K (Jun 8, 2006)

@Indiayn
Totally agree with you.
Yes. He is a spoilt SON OF A RITCH


----------



## fnatic@play (Jun 8, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Yes. He is a spoilt son of a rich and famous dad.
> He was partying and having drugs just a few weeks after his fathers death. He did his fathers last rights in a jeans pant!



w0rd.


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 8, 2006)

First of all, i just cant blive dat NDTV and other news channels made it a national affair, dunno why???
Whatz the big deal. Thousands of ppl r takin drugs , do those channels act as super deductives with them. Why Rahul, he's no politician, just a son of one. Hope those channels understand what they're doin b4 making all kinds of bs into news


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't think he has that much reputation to be worth to be discussed .


----------



## crazybutt (Jun 9, 2006)

24 hr news channels r wat is spoilin wat news actuali means...just for trp and advertising fee...if u cant find news...create it!!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Bad.i cant even CURSE the Media ,..bcoz of BIG BROTHER here!


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Jun 9, 2006)

i think political news were not allowed here. but i wotn mind. i like such discussions. mods can i start about more news which are happening in inida? they are impiortant.


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 9, 2006)

this thread has no politics, itz all abt a nobody who went straight to hell after takin some drugs


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 13, 2006)

This is just an example of the almighty attitude of our politicains. They take everything for granted. Even the minister who was jailed for criminal contempt of court spent his punishment in a hospital. Now they are even thinking of reappointing him as a minister. All these are possible only in in our India, where common men are so very indifferent to the happenings around them. It is time we cared.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Yes. He is a spoilt son of a rich and famous dad.
> He was partying and having drugs just a few weeks after his fathers death. He did his fathers last rights in a jeans pant!



Yeah, and he was always wearing his sunglasses. He didnot seem to be sorry at all. He was actually trying his best to cover his eyes, which reflect his drug habits. It can be easily noticed.

Also, I dont understand why the media has given impetus to a small issue. They also rose the issue when the child Prince fell in the hole. It is said that similarly a person fell in a well 50 kms from that village and there was no one to save him and he died.


----------

